# El Baton Double Robusto Cigar Review - Will not be disappointed.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A smooth, even burning cigar in medium to full. It's not for the first time smoker because it is robust but without bite.

Read the full review here: El Baton Double Robusto Cigar Review - Will not be disappointed.


----------

